# quick disconect flybridge ladder



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

our off season project, is to come up with some type of quick disconect flybridge ladder, or two piece fold up. Reason: the base of the ladder screws into the deck and eveytime we have to work on or service the port engine we have to unscrew the base and take the whole ladder off, a real pain in the butt, pluse the deck area is begining to get soft.Any Ideas? of name of good metal fabricator, Baost is in Destin. Thank you


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We have built quite a few folders that don't go to the deck and the bottom two steps fold up for the engine box to open. I have done quite a few on 28 to 33 Bertrams. I am completely portable and would like to get into the Destin market. Tim @ Breeze Fab 554 6172:usaflag


----------

